# Carnival Cruise booze smugglers are SOOL



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

No more sneaking on liquor or "unmonitored consumption of alcohol". <Uhhh, are they our Mother? 

http://consumerist.com/2015/06/09/no-more-carry-on-bottled-beverages-for-carnival-cruise-passengers/


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Easy way to fix, just dont go on a cruz. Much better anyway flying direct to your port.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ I agree. Never have taken a cruise and probably never will.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Funny how big a problem this is. People are spending several thousand on a vacation but insist on smuggling a couple hundred dollars of booze onto the ship.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> Funny how big a problem this is. People are spending several thousand on a vacation but insist on smuggling a couple hundred dollars of booze onto the ship.


 this


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

BATWING said:


> Easy way to fix, just dont go on a cruz. Much better anyway flying direct to your port.





MEGABITE said:


> ^ I agree. Never have taken a cruise and probably never will.


Never been never will. I go straight to my destinations.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't blame em a bit. Obnoxious drunks are a PITA and a safety problem.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I just spend the extra money and buy a bottle through the cruise line, they deliver it to your room. Its pretty pricey, but at least i dont have to worry about smuggling **** in my luggage. I can pour a drink in my bubba keg and go sit out and watch the ocean go by.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> I don't blame em a bit. Obnoxious drunks are a PITA and a safety problem.


But this does not cure that problem. They will sell you _their_ drinks on board until you can no longer stand up.

Bottom line, this is about money, nothing more.


----------



## Blindluck (May 18, 2015)

Rumrunnerflasks.com

Nothing to do with drunks in my opinion, it's the fact they are losing money because of the huge markup on the price of drinks on that ship. 25 bucks for 5 beers on that ship...that's strip club pricing without the boobs.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Funny how big a problem this is. People are spending several thousand on a vacation but insist on smuggling a couple hundred dollars of booze onto the ship.


Cost of a cruise is a couple $100.

never been on one, but have friends that do go and the cruise cost to them is by far the cheapest part of the trip. Drinks are overpriced and they have you trapped.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Cost of a cruise is a couple $100.


Not sure what a couple $100 cruise would get you but I am pretty sure I wouldn't want to be on it. We have been on 4 and it is usually quite a bit more than that. Never been on a Carnival though, so not sure about their prices.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Reminds me of the time I flew back home from my little war. We couldn't bring booze on the plane.....sooooo, we emptied out various mouth wash bottles (saved a little for the COLOR). We then poured our Vodka into the mouth wash bottles, picked up some food coloring and matched the colors as close as possible. These were in our Carry On bags...!! The rest is History!!


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Palcohol to the rescue.....
http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/just-add-water-powdered-alcohol-may-hit-the-shelves-soon


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> Reminds me of the time I flew back home from my little war. We couldn't bring booze on the plane.....sooooo, we emptied out various mouth wash bottles (saved a little for the COLOR). We then poured our Vodka into the mouth wash bottles, picked up some food coloring and matched the colors as close as possible. These were in our Carry On bags...!! The rest is History!!


This is how we were able to get Vodka past Fijian customs to my brother during his peace corp days. Kind of strange drinking purple and green food colored Vodka, but way better than drinking the dirty sock-filtered "tea" he was getting from the locals.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> But this does not cure that problem. They will sell you _their_ drinks on board until you can no longer stand up.
> 
> Bottom line, this is about money, nothing more.


winner, winner..........


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

C'mon guys, this is all about safety. It has absolutely nothing to do with lost revenue.  :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't give a darn about slow boats or blow boats, and never will...


----------



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

Barnoculars. They hold 13 shots. $15 on Amazon


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

I went on my first cruise last fall. Didn't take long to figure out how it works. You can get a decently priced cruise and figure everything else is free. It can be. The buffets are equal to Golden Corral. Water and tea are free. Sodas and alcohol are not. There are some good restaurants on board that you can pay extra to eat at. The ship's dining room is very good for free. They have free soft-serve ice cream, you can pay to get the good stuff. They have special meetings where they teach you how to buy jewelry and gemstones at port. They don't really mention that those stores are owned by the cruise line, like all the ones at the dock close to the ship. There's a casino, where apparently, everyone who smokes likes to hang out. The table minimums are high and the odds are low. Lots of slots. There's a jewelry/watch store on board. They run a sale on one of the last days. You can get unknown watches for seemingly good discounts. Don't get greedy, there is plenty to go around.

Basically it's a great business. Put a lot of people in a box, surrounded by water, so they can't get out. Then start selling them stuff, especially liquor, so they aren't bored.

The Guy Harvey gallery and restaurant at Grand Cayman was great. Loved looking at some of his originals.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Just got back Sunday night from a inside passage cruise from Seattle to Alaska.

Princess sells a $49 per day pass for all premium bar drinks (Crown, Jack Black, Grey Goose, etc...) and sodas per person, all wine and mixed drinks run between 6.95 to 8.95 as an average some are even higher, so $49 per day which includes gratuity is not a bad deal. Everybody has to make a living , as far as trying to bootleg your own booze on board to save a few $$'s makes no sense. If that's the difference between going or not making the trip you probably can't afford it anyway.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yams said:


> I just spend the extra money and buy a bottle through the cruise line, they deliver it to your room. Its pretty pricey, but at least i dont have to worry about smuggling **** in my luggage. I can pour a drink in my bubba keg and go sit out and watch the ocean go by.


I love bubba Kegs!!!:brew2:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

H2 said:


> Just got back Sunday night from a inside passage cruise from Seattle to Alaska.
> 
> Princess sells a $49 per day pass for all premium bar drinks (Crown, Jack Black, Grey Goose, etc...) and sodas per person, all wine and mixed drinks run between 6.95 to 8.95 as an average some are even higher, so $49 per day which includes gratuity is not a bad deal. Everybody has to make a living , as far as trying to bootleg your own booze on board to save a few $$'s makes no sense. If that's the difference between going or not making the trip you probably can't afford it anyway.


Yup. Carnival does the same with a 10 alcohol drink per day deal and all the soda you want for about the same price.

No brainer deal. Im going on a 8 day cruise for less than a hundred bucks a day that includes meals and lodging.

Who's getting shafted? I don't feel like I am for that price even factoring in another 50 bucks a day for booze.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I felt like I was trapped in an old mall for a week


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Gamble a little bit and they'll give you a free drink card on carnival....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

sea hunt 202 said:


> I felt like I was trapped in an old mall for a week


Thats pretty much my take on it. Though I suppose the 25$ drinks wouldnt be so bad if they actually threw in a flop show or two like a previous poster mentioned. Im all about more bang for my buck!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Everyone has to make money, I went on my Honeymoon for the first time and had a blast. Nice to sit and do nothing for a few days. Plus I love to be on the water. woke up every morning to see the sun come up. Food was not bad, I gained 10 pound on the cruise in four days, that was my down fall, but had a good time. I will do a 7 day cruise next year!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't go on cruises because they won't let me troll off the back of the boat. But there's a simple solution to this particular problem. Just tell them that you use the alcohol to disinfect your room, so that you don't catch one of their infamous "mystery illnesses" while you're aboard. Then say that if they don't let you bring it aboard, and you get sick, you'll go public about them not letting you keep sanitary conditions.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Good Gracious. If you don't like to go on cruises then don't go.

If you can not afford to pay for your cocktails on a cruise then don't go.

If you have to skate around the rules because you're to cheap then don't go.

There it is. Go take a vacation you enjoy and can afford. I like cruises and I like to drink on cruises and I will continue to do so as per the agreement I made with the cruise line of my choice. You guys sound like you ought to live in Shelia Jackson Lee's district. Carry on.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I have access to used catheders if anyone is interested in a mobile bar strapped to their leg? Hey, like ya said, everyone has to make a buck. The patients won't miss them...don't judge me.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> ^ I agree. Never have taken a cruise and probably never will.


That's what I used to think. Leaving on my third this Saturday.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh yeah........


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^That only hold 8 oz & is $12 on Amazon. haha


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I had my fill of cruises compliments of the Marine Corp and especially.....the Navy. Ya'll have fun ya hear


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Have zero interest in any cruise, but it is funny how many people sign up for things and agree to the terms, then complain when are not allowed to skirt the very rules they agreed to in the first place.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Wouldn't it make more sense to just lower the cost of booze on the ship? People would not feel the need to sneak it in and as a results their sales would go up. I'm not an economics major but.......................


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Yams said:


> I just spend the extra money and buy a bottle through the cruise line, they deliver it to your room. Its pretty pricey, but at least i dont have to worry about smuggling **** in my luggage. I can pour a drink in my bubba keg and go sit out and watch the ocean go by.


This is the ticket for sure. My last cruise, I went through Carnival and had a liter each of Crown Royal and Grey Goose waiting for me in my stateroom when I checked in. It was about $20 per bottle more expensive than what I would pay in a liquor store, but worth it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

After use, put a big bottle of shampoo thru the dishwasher, pour in your Makers Mark 46, then seal with one of these. :dance:


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to just lower the cost of booze on the ship? People would not feel the need to sneak it in and as a results their sales would go up. I'm not an economics major but.......................


Bottom line is the cruise liner is going to get the money one way or another. The higher booze offsets the lower ticket prices. If they were to lower the price of booze, they would just increase the price of tickets.

Not to mention in the grand scheme of things, unless the price of booze were significantly lowered, you still would have a fair amount of people trying to sneak it on.

I think they have it figured out. Haven't been on a cruise in a few years, but my guess is the average person probably just pays the piper rather than going through the hassle of sneaking it on. Also, I'm sure even the people that sneak some on board end up buying a few drinks anways. It's not like you can sneak all the stuff on for dauquiries or other tropical cocktails.


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to just lower the cost of booze on the ship? People would not feel the need to sneak it in and as a results their sales would go up. I'm not an economics major but.......................


What a concept!!! I absolutely agree. It's simple. People smuggle booze to avoid having to pay exuberant drink prices.

With a family of 5 (and my wife does not drink much) our bar tab was around $1000. And yes I can afford $1000. That's not the point. It is absolutely ridiculous to spend $1000 for something worth less than $100. If they charged $1 for each sheet of toilet paper would you pay, or try to smuggle your own onboard??


----------



## 88shoalwater (Sep 26, 2012)

The wife and I went on royal carrib to grand caymon, Jamaica and Cozumel last year, we bought the ultimate drink package. Cost me 910$ for the 7 day cruise, it covered everything including whatever starbucks drink you wanted. I know that's a lot for drinks, but I know I drank my 455$ worth of top shelf that week. Never got stupid drunk either, however 9AM screwdriver with Grey Goose, um yea. 
You have to remember that they still have to pay the crew and buy several thousand lbs of food for the boat. Our whole cruise was less than 3K. I went with a bad attitude and left wanting to go back again.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

We're leaving soon on a 7 day with our three kids, ages 27, 20, 17. It will be our first cruise but the two older kids have gone before. Plan on bringing a few rumrunners just so I can have a drink or two in my room. From what I understand, the drink packages are about $300 per person and must be purchased by both people in the room. My wife don't drink much so there is no way I can or want to drink $600 worth of alcohol, especially when we are going to be doing excursions for three days.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:spam: I just remembered I won a $700 Carnival Cruise voucher at my Christmas party last year. Will sell for $550. PM me. :spam:


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

88shoalwater said:


> The wife and I went on royal carrib to grand caymon, Jamaica and Cozumel last year, we bought the ultimate drink package. Cost me 910$ for the 7 day cruise, it covered everything including whatever starbucks drink you wanted. I know that's a lot for drinks, but I know I drank my 455$ worth of top shelf that week. Never got stupid drunk either, however 9AM screwdriver with Grey Goose, um yea.
> You have to remember that they still have to pay the crew and buy several thousand lbs of food for the boat. Our whole cruise was less than 3K. I went with a bad attitude and left wanting to go back again.


So you had fun just like the wife and I, We didn't buy the alcohol package, but I did manage my money buying my own drinks. I saw that you could buy liquor bottles on the ship but I thought you could not get them untill you leave the ship. Is that true or do they just send them to your room some time after? The liquor bottles were really cheap on the ship.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I calculated the two handles of booze I smuggled aboard to be the equivalent of approx. $1000. I can afford it, but the $100 I paid was much more reasonable.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

SpottedAg said:


> I calculated the two handles of booze I smuggled aboard to be the equivalent of approx. $1000. I can afford it, but the $100 I paid was much more reasonable.


You must like the good stuff. The two handles I smuggled on only set me back $50. Old Crow's the best you know.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Rum Runners Are great. I use them fairly often. I like my brand, and I like to make my own drinks, when I want them and how I want them. Haa. In my own cup too! Now that I've come off looking like a freak... and a drunk one at that.
We took the Rum Runners on Carnival. It was like a contest or a challenge. She Devil had hers confiscated. But they left her a note. Funny stuff.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

The shoe should work..fill a freezer bag with the booze of choice that will fit in the shoes that are packed in your suitcase..you need a nice pair for dinner and of course sneakers and the same for you companion..my guess is an easy 32oz or more between you especially if you have big feet..


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Just saw this , 
 



http://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/new...-to-ban-carry-on-bottled-beverages/ar-BBkUZKj


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

txsharkbait said:


> Rum Runners Are great. I use them fairly often. I like my brand, and I like to make my own drinks, when I want them and how I want them. Haa. In my own cup too! Now that I've come off looking like a freak... and a drunk one at that.
> We took the Rum Runners on Carnival. It was like a contest or a challenge. She Devil had hers confiscated. But they left her a note. Funny stuff.


Exactly like me. Figure I will get caught one day but I am 11 out 11 cruises on 4 different cruise lines for getting booze on board. Y'all wish be luck on my Hawaii cruise this fall out of SanFran.


----------



## 88shoalwater (Sep 26, 2012)

redspeck said:


> So you had fun just like the wife and I, We didn't buy the alcohol package, but I did manage my money buying my own drinks. I saw that you could buy liquor bottles on the ship but I thought you could not get them untill you leave the ship. Is that true or do they just send them to your room some time after? The liquor bottles were really cheap on the ship.


Yes Redspeck...if you buy any bottle on the ship or on the island stops, they deliver it to your cabin the last night of the cruise. We had no problems with buying 3 bottles in Grand caymon. Delivered to us the last night, just declare them at customs after you get off. I neglected to mention that I had 4 or 5 cigars from Jamaica in my pocket. I think they are more concerned with booze though.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1098490810172451


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may be broken or expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.
Log In


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

OMG, that is too funny!!!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I've taken 3 Carnival cruises, the first one we took was probably 20 years ago and I took and old worn out suitcase, packed it with as many Bud Lights as i could cram in there, and hoped for the best. Sure enough, get to the room and there it is, so I didn't have to buy much booze that trip. The 2nd cruise I snuck a couple of bottles of Rum and still ended up buying plenty of booze because it was a pain to go back to the room and mix drinks. The last one we just purchased the drink option before we got on the boat, I guess as i got older, the less of a rebel i have become, lol. But seriously, 20 years ago, everybody i knew did it and Carnival had to know it was going on. Times have changed.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Fishing Logic said:


> The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may be broken or expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.
> Log In


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


>


I am not drinking anything that came out of some dudes pants


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You can buy brand new unused empty shampoo and conditioner bottles just for this purpose. They work.


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

If i can sneak a Thai lady boy on a Navy LSD i am sure i can get one over on Carnival.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Blindluck said:


> 25 bucks for 5 beers on that ship...that's strip club pricing without the boobs.


The boobs are the people paying 25 bucks for 5 beers.

BTW - the solution to this little problem is right here:

http://www.palcohol.com/


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

The wife and I took a cruise on the carnival Freedom 2 weeks ago and it was our first and last! We got the cheers package for the week which cost 500.00. The drinks were watered down and if you asked for premium booze the drink was an additional 5.00. I definitely felt like we got screwed on the drinks package. The food was good in the main dining room and at the steak house though.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Not*



bobbrown0311 said:


> If i can sneak a Thai lady boy on a Navy LSD i am sure i can get one over on Carnival.


even going to ask about your comment.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Why don't you sneak a little crack or heroin on in your hip pocket?.. Small stuff..easily concealed...and you get the same final 'results'..:rotfl:


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Did a carnival cruise a few years back. Enjoyed the time on open ocean, i can stare at the water all day and enjoyed the ports. The boat itself was a zoo, so many people absolutely stumble drunk. I can see the allure of being wasted for several days with no responsibilities....wait, no i cant nevermind. That atmosphere was definetly not for me


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Better call Saul.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I took my last cruise with Carnival last year. i could not wait to get off that freakin boat. I couldn't even eat the last meal and that is not like me. The food for the week was little better than hogwash.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

never cruise carnival again, food really was bad.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I brought mine on board just because they said you cant. its not the money I just dont want to be held captive in a floating hotel that rings the dinner bell-and you follow suite. All you need do is get one of those six pack sodas that come in a cardboard enclosure, take a butter knife and open the flaps remove sodas, empty the soda. Then refill with booze and repack, then seal with a hot glue gun. I can afford the gouging but will not stand for it-a bottle of water is about 7.00 for your excursion and so on. Done the cruze thing-its like being traped in a hotel that is geared to shake you down. I prefer to fly to my destination and be pampered.


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

V-Bottom said:


> I had my fill of cruises compliments of the Marine Corp and especially.....the Navy. Ya'll have fun ya hear


Been there man

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

yakfisher said:


> Did a carnival cruise a few years back. Enjoyed the time on open ocean, i can stare at the water all day and enjoyed the ports. The boat itself was a zoo, so many people absolutely stumble drunk. I can see the allure of being wasted for several days with no responsibilities....wait, no i cant nevermind. That atmosphere was definetly not for me


Me too. I get a balcony and just watch the water go by. Lve watching the flying fish also. Going on my 4th in November and didn't think 
I would like a cruise at first.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

What do they do if they catch someone bringing alcohol on board in them fake bottles and such? They just take them or other consequenses?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Slip said:


> What do they do if they catch someone bringing alcohol on board in them fake bottles and such? They just take them or other consequenses?


Nothing except they trash the booze. It is a company rule, not a law.

That said, only amatures smuggled in water bottles. The experienced cruisers who know the system never get caught. Still batting 1000 after all these years. :dance:


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


>


CockTail anyone??? Lol


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Fuelin said:


> Good Gracious. If you don't like to go on cruises then don't go.
> 
> If you can not afford to pay for your cocktails on a cruise then don't go.
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

txjustin said:


> Never been never will. I go straight to my destinations.


Sometimes the cruise is the destination.

Example: inside passage, Alaska (the only cruise I have been on)

Edit: whoa, just realized how old this thread is...


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

Some scum bag said something about Thai lady boys and brought it to the^^^&

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dup


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Tab*

double


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of the cruise ship vacation, but my wife is.

Here's a tour of our ship from earlier this year if anyone is interested in what's on these ships.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

They are just following suit of Disney Cruise. Disney used to let you bring on whatever you wanted, no problem. Now all liquid is out.

Also, they are using scanners similar to the TSA scanners looking for liquids. The dyed mouthwash won't work, the re-sealed water bottles won't work. Reason is, no liquid at all is aloud to board.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Greedy bastids.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

If they'd charge a reasonable price for their drinks, this wouldn't be an issue. They charged me $40 for an $8.99 bottle of wine! That's why I haven't been on another cruise. It's highway robbery, or do something else with your hard earned cash.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> If they'd charge a reasonable price for their drinks, this wouldn't be an issue. They charged me $40 for an $8.99 bottle of wine! That's why I haven't been on another cruise. It's highway robbery, or do something else with your hard earned cash.


Check what you pay for wine on a cruise ship and then price the same wine at Spec's, big markup!


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rumrunners stuffed in boots, shoes or wrapped up in your clothes. Especially your underwear. No one wants to unroll your drawers to see if there is a rumrunner filled with booze in there.


----------

